# Creative Canon Invite for March 22



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13084"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13084">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Projector Pen</strong>

Canon sent this invitation out for the press event next week on March 22. Beyond the standard paper invitation, they sent a pen with “IXUS/PowerShot” on it. The pen doubles as a projector, and projects the invite information.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p>It’s interesting that EOS is not on the pen, unless the function of the pen is a hint about a new PowerShot.</p>
<div id="attachment_13085" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/c68149785b163905.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13085" alt="Invite Projector Pen" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/c68149785b163905-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Invite Projector Pen</p></div>
<div id="attachment_13086" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ccd26ac9abe680c6.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13086" alt="ccd26ac9abe680c6" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/ccd26ac9abe680c6-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The invite</p></div>
<p style="text-align: center;">
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.nphoto.net/news/2013-03/15/7cf1c66239ef8070.shtml" target="_blank">NP</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Mar 15, 2013)

Creative!
Seems like this is a good sign of things to come...


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 15, 2013)

if the only thing they announce is a powershot with a built-in projector... screw it, I'm going out and taking pictures with the gear I have :


----------



## ddashti (Mar 15, 2013)

This is one creative invitation. Hopefully what is to come will have some more "umf!" in it.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 15, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> oh yeah great, exactly what the world needs.. another P&S powershot.



Sales (profits) of "lame P&S" fund R&D that goes into DSLR's.(*)
In general, yes, we need Canon (and Nikon and Sony and...) to have profitable P&S products to drive R&D.




> lets hope the 70D will be announced and not only



+1

(*) This is a general statement of how business works; I don't have specific figures on sales/profits and how they're used within Canon.


----------



## docsmith (Mar 15, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I don't recall Canon having invites to major press announcements for P&S cameras.


----------



## mrzero (Mar 15, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Sales (profits) of "lame P&S" fund R&D that goes into DSLR's.(*)
> ...



If they did make a phone with a good lens/sensor combo, a proper flash, and built-in apps to control them with SLR-level controls, I'd buy one. I think they'd sell like crazy to all sorts of Canon photogs.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 15, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Sales (profits) of "lame P&S" fund R&D that goes into DSLR's.(*)
> ...



+1. 
Nowadays people who want cheap and lightweight P&Ss buy good mobile phones and those who want expensive and bulky ones buy entry-level dSLRs.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 15, 2013)

.
Holy photons, Batman!!!!

They're introducing a Bat Camera!!!!!


----------



## rpt (Mar 15, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Holy photons, Batman!!!!
> 
> They're introducing a Bat Camera!!!!!


LOL!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Holy photons, Batman!!!!
> 
> They're introducing a Bat Camera!!!!!



Just what we need.... comments from the Joker.... But can you solve the riddle of when the new sensor comes out?


----------



## Equilux (Mar 15, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Holy photons, Batman!!!!
> 
> They're introducing a Bat Camera!!!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Holy photons, Batman!!!!
> 
> They're introducing a Bat Camera!!!!!



http://www.geekalerts.com/batman-digital-camera/


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 15, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



No clue because the cat is still biting her tongue, purrrrhaps someday it will arrive though.

Pow! WHAMP!!! zing! BAM!!!


----------



## Apop (Mar 16, 2013)

Such a creative invite in my mind would mean that it's for the 7d successor instead of the 60d's

Quite a ''revolutionary'' invite, should be followed by the announcement of a 'revolutionary' product!


----------

